# DVD Player Quality upscaling to 1080i resolution LCD TV quality issue



## Zmartlink (Jan 31, 2010)

Just got and setup a new DVD AV center system. The AV center is connected to speakers and HDMI cable to large LCD TV.

According to many AV review this DVD AV Center amplifier should got good audio and video performance. It also reviewed as a good DVD upscaling video to HD TV. ( One of the top brands)

However, when this system setup and performed many DVD test runs, it is found that the DVD player upscaling result is not as 'good' as they claimed. 

[*]The colors are hard
[*]Color details are inadequate
[*]Stepping change in colors are obviously notable
[*]Skin colors are not detail enough
[*]Dark area played in DVD movie shown minor dark brown on TV sometimes
[*]Video image seems flat

The same DVD disk was played on an OLD normal DVD via RGB cable to flat LCD TV. The result is much better. Video result and colors are acceptable. (Although it is not Blue Rate quality in details) At least the skin and depth came back.

The LCD panel good in normal DVD and TV signal. Even better when turn to HD digital broadcast channels. ( It seems not the problem of LCD TV) 

My question : Does the upscaling result is what I have experienced?

Are all DVD to HDMI digital signal for LCD TV result hard and digitized viewing quality feels like 16bit computer monitor?

Are there any method and setting to improve the DVD upscaling performance to HD (1920x1080) LCD TV?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What brand and model number is the TV and the "DVD AV center system"?


----------



## Zmartlink (Jan 31, 2010)

DVD AV center system N.A.D. Viso II
LCD TV Sharp 46"

Does these video output quality issue applies to other upscaling DVD players?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Zmartlink,

Have you calibrated your display? When? What method did you use? Colors drift with time and calibrations have to be redone.

Did you do interlace scaling tests using one of the standard calibration discs? Which one? What results did you get?

Visual observations using only movie material can be very misleading when trying to get a standardized result, since one's own biases and visual acuity tend to affect the results.

Also, each situation is different. You have to evaluate equipment in your own environment. While reviews can give you an estimate of how good things are, they can't take into account all of the issues -- like how the spectral color of your room's illumination affects what you see on the screen.

Different systems (players, AVRs, displays) use different video chipsets to upscale standard definition signals to high definition. Some chipsets do a better job than others. Some do colors better than they handle interlace artifacts. 

In general, the chipset in the display device tends to do a better job than those in other components, unless you get a high quality dedicated video scaler.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How do you have the DVD player connected to the LCD display? If your not using HDMI all the way through you will not get upconversion of DVDs The display will upscale it to its native resolution but may or may not look as good.


----------



## Zmartlink (Jan 31, 2010)

Selden, Thanks for the advice.

Have you calibrated your display? When? What method did you use? Colors drift with time and calibrations have to be redone.

Brand new LCD display. Everything is factory default.
Any recommended method(s)? Got a HiVi test/demo disk. Any good one available in the net? 

Did you do interlace scaling tests using one of the standard calibration discs? Which one? What results did you get?

Not calibrated yet. Any good disc to use? and please suggest some test to run.


The chipset in the display may have digitized the video output too much which affect the natural quality.

By the way, the DVD player is connecting the LCD TV directly using a HDMI cable.

Expecting those new TV displays do not need to go through these hassles. For these investment, if quality is not acceptable, defect can not be tolerated and viewing experience can't be sacrificed, it seems there is no choice but performing these hard work step by step.


----------

